# 4" Shield Plus Shooting



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I found a pic on my phone of a target from a range trip last month.

My 4" Performance Center Shield Plus...

12 rounds... 4 are spread out, but 8 rounds went thru 1 hole. On an 8.5"x11" piece of paper. Not too bad. I really love this gun


----------



## HEADKNOCKER (15 d ago)

YOU MISED? HaHaHa!
NICE! Nothing like shooting the Little Shields

Now should I buy the 5th Shield M2.0 just for the frame for the 40 PC Shield M1.0?
$300???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll take 8 rounds in 1 hole 

I love this platform. Especially the 4". I wish they'd come out with a 5" version. I have smaller hands, so the grip is perfect for me.


----------

